# painters van is not good for plumbing



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

It looks even worse loaded up for a rough


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

So you have racks but no ratchet straps? I put pipe to the windshield in my 3500 last month but it was 14' sdr.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Took my last trip in that van on friday, it wasnt set up very well, and was stuffed with sh*t. Lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you gota spend some time organizing that van, try some roof racks for the pipe..


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you gota spend some time organizing that van, try some roof racks for the pipe..


Abs on the roof of the van wouldnt work to good since sunlight warpes it into a bananna. Guy i worked with just tossed sh*it all over, drove me nuts. I dont work out of that thing no more


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

canuck92 said:


> Abs on the roof of the van wouldnt work to good since sunlight warpes it into a bananna. Guy i worked with just tossed sh*it all over, drove me nuts. I dont work out of that thing no more


LOL..just think of all the fittings you would save making long radius bends....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Why don't you just use one type of plastic and you'd save a lot of space with less fittings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Why don't you just use one type of plastic and you'd save a lot of space with less fittings
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol different pipe for different applications ? Also using 4" bds for the building sewer is cheaper then using 4"abs. Also nobody uses pvc above ground where im from. I dont think iv ever seen 1-1/2 pvc at the wholesaler lol theres a reason why transition glue exist....to transition between different pipe material


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Lol different pipe for different applications ? Also using 4" bds for the building sewer is cheaper then using 4"abs. Also nobody uses pvc above ground where im from. I dont think iv ever seen 1-1/2 pvc at the wholesaler lol theres a reason why transition glue exist....to transition between different pipe material


Noble carries xfr. I've used it 5 times in 8 years.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

canuck92 said:


> Abs on the roof of the van wouldnt work to good since sunlight warpes it into a bananna. Guy i worked with just tossed sh*it all over, drove me nuts. I dont work out of that thing no more


I put abs on the roof of my van, but I strap it in 3 spots.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yea iv used xfr twice in 4 years. Only done a couple commercial jobs that required it. But that other dude said use one kind of pipe so you dont have as many fiittings....i found that kinda funny to read


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

If we used abs on our under hounds we wouldn't be doing new houses. But we'd only be using one type of pipe. Maybe that's what he meant.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Yea that's what I'm getting at, why not just use on type of plastic?what are you doing, using pvc underground and abs above? Just seems weird if that's the case. Couldn't imagine a huge price difference but maybe. Unless your using cast under ground then plastic above ground, it just seems wrong to switch between two types of plastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redvvood (Apr 9, 2016)

Dumb thread


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Yea that's what I'm getting at, why not just use on type of plastic?what are you doing, using pvc underground and abs above? Just seems weird if that's the case. Couldn't imagine a huge price difference but maybe. Unless your using cast under ground then plastic above ground, it just seems wrong to switch between two types of plastic
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Up here most municipalities don't allow PVC other than the fire rated XFR to be used above ground. That's why we have to switch to ABS once we come through the floor. We use 4" PVC sewer pipe for out undergrounds and transition to ABS for basement bathrooms and just above the cement finished floor. I use Oaty ABS/PVC transition cement and I've never had a joint not hold 5psi or leak while doing a water test.
4" ABS is pretty much double the price of 4" sewer pipe. Abs is 45.99/12ft and PVC is 25.99/10 ft. Plus the price of the fittings is the same. So unfortunately if I priced out a house with abs from the start of the main building drain to the vent termination I would be in a whole different field then the other companies.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Understood


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

